
Show HN: Discord Bot Library Written in Emojicode - Pako
https://github.com/MagnificentPako/plug
======
timvdalen
This caused me to go on a deep dive of Emojicode, which, to my surprise, is
very well documented with a formal syntax definition in BNF.

I'm not sure what this madness is, but I like it.

------
GlenTheEskimo
Amazing, never thought I'd see something actually written in Emojicode.

------
gitgud
_Emojicode_ I thought I'd seen it all...

